# No Lag With Fraps?



## g4m3rof1337

For some reason my FPS always drops and lags when I activate the Video feature with Fraps..


Any settings I should change? 



Thanks.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

When recording it puts extra load on the cpu to encode the frames to video and causes the game to play with less fps. There is really nothing you can do except upgrade your computer if I am understanding the question correctly.


----------



## Calibretto

The highest frame rate that FRAPS records in is 60 FPS. Most likely, in settings, it's set at 30 FPS. You can change that.


----------



## Geoff

Even my system lags with FRAPS.  It's just because it uses a lot of resources when recording, especially at full frame.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yup   Update Fraps  There was a version of Fraps that didnt work well once you installed SP1.


----------

